
On the Polish Paradox - pimeys
http://www.booksandideas.net/How-to-Live-in-a-Hostile-World.html
======
basicplus2
"Neoliberal globalisation has exploited or demolished local economic
resources, impoverished large fractions of population, increased social and
economic inequalities, introduced the ruthless law of the fittest and harsh
struggle for survival and, last but not least, privatised social services
depriving millions of basic life security."

~~~
pimeys
"Let us keep what we have, don’t trust anyone, keep the aliens out."

